# نظام ادارة الصيانة المبرمجة cmms في rcm



## EletEng (25 يوليو 2010)

يتألف مفهوم RCM من أربعة عناصر أساسية - : ​ 
- PM predictive Maintenance الصيانة الوقائية ( الصيانة الروتينية ).
- PdM Predictive Maintenance الصيانة الاحترازية ( الاستباقية).
- CrM Corrective Maintenance الصيانة التصحيحية ( بعد حدوث الخلل)
- CM Condition Monitoring مراقبة التشغيل .

وقد قمت باستنتاج Model مختصر يبين العلاقة المشتركةللعناصر الأربعة السابقة :-​ 






​ 
حيث نرى أن تحديد وقت ونوع PdM يعتمد بشكل رئيسي على CM .

كما أن هناك جوانب أخرى مكملة للعناصر الأساسية وهي :

- RCA Root Cause Analysis تحليل السبب الجوهري للعطل . ​ - FMEA Failure Mode & Effect Analysis تحليل أنواع الأعطال وأثر كل منها . 

وبشكل عام فان RCM تنفذ بمساعدة برامج متخصصة CMMS Computerized maint. managment system والتي تقوم بدورها بوضع الخطط الإستراتيجية العامة للصيانة.





​ 
ومن برامج نظام CMMS برنامج maximo حيث تعاملت معه شخصيا .


----------



## ALAAWF (4 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ العزيز eleteng اعجبني الشرح الذي قمتم به حول نظام الصيانة الوقائية والـ cmms

توقعت وجود برنامج أو مواقع شركات تعرض مثل هذه البرامج

كوني اعمل في شركة بحاجة إلى هذا البرنامج ليتم مراسلتها والاطلاع على تفاصيل البرامج التي لديهم والتي تخدم الهدف الذي اصبو له وهو تحقيق نظام cmms متكامل خاص بشركتنا

علما بان الشركة التي اعمل فيها متخصصة في مجال البتروكيمياويات وصناعة كيمياويات المنظفات

شاكر تعاونك معي


----------



## aymanmousa (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
السيد الفاضل / لو سمحت ترسل لى الشرح التفصيلى المدعم او أسم المرجع ومن اين اشترية علشان انا بحضر رسالة عن أدارة الجودة فى صيانة نظام الرادار ...... ولكم جزيل الشكر
أيمن موسى


----------



## EletEng (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ، بالنسبة للنماذج التمثيلية التي عرضتها في بداية الموضوع فهي البنية النمطية لمفهوم الصيانة الاعتمادية المركزية RCM ، اما البرنامج الذي استخدمته لفترة ما فهو MAXIMO وهو على ما اعتقد كان من مطور بريطاني ، وهناك الكثير من برامج ( انظمة ادارة الصيانة المركزية ) والمعروفة CMMS وهي بمفهوم Centralized Data Base ، وتستطيع ان تعثر عليها او على برامج الاعتمادية Reliability عموما من خلال مواقع مثل : www.weibull.com


----------



## aymanmousa (18 سبتمبر 2011)

EletEng قال:


> السلام عليكم ، بالنسبة للنماذج التمثيلية التي عرضتها في بداية الموضوع فهي البنية النمطية لمفهوم الصيانة الاعتمادية المركزية RCM ، اما البرنامج الذي استخدمته لفترة ما فهو MAXIMO وهو على ما اعتقد كان من مطور بريطاني ، وهناك الكثير من برامج ( انظمة ادارة الصيانة المركزية ) والمعروفة CMMS وهي بمفهوم Centralized Data Base ، وتستطيع ان تعثر عليها او على برامج الاعتمادية Reliability عموما من خلال مواقع مثل : www.weibull.com


 

1000 شكر على أهتمامك وانا بأتابع الموقع www.weibull.com
أيمن موسى


----------



## nada khalifa (3 يناير 2012)

لو سمحتوا مفيش سوفت وير يكون كويس للموضوع دة علشان المشروع


----------



## The friend (28 يناير 2012)

بالامكان تحميل برنامج مجاني من الرابط التالي
http://www.cworks.com.my/
وهو برنامج الى حد ما جيد انا بصراحة تعلمت منه قبل ان ابداء ببرنامج الشركة التي اعمل فيها 
وعموما البرامج هذه الى حد كبير متاشبه في الفكره وتختلف الواجهات فقط
اشهر البرامج المستخدمه في شركات النفط هي ماكسيمو و الساب ار3


----------



## The friend (28 يناير 2012)

*Cmms*

بالامكان تحميل برنامج مجاني من الرابط التالي
http://www.cworks.com.my/
وهو برنامج الى حد ما جيد انا بصراحة تعلمت منه قبل ان ابداء ببرنامج الشركة التي اعمل فيها 
وعموما البرامج هذه الى حد كبير متاشبه في الفكره وتختلف الواجهات فقط
اشهر البرامج المستخدمه في شركات النفط هي ماكسيمو و الساب ار3


----------



## nada khalifa (11 فبراير 2012)

انا حملتة بس انا مش عارفة الاقى مواقع تفهمنى البرنامج شغال ازاى معلش هتعبك


----------



## The friend (12 فبراير 2012)

http://www.cworksclub.com/FAQ/Getting_Started_With_CWorks.asp

http://www.cworks.com.my/pdf/cworksmanual.pdf

the above links for the user manual how to start with the program and you can also check the web site you may found some thing els ( www.cworksclub.com)


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة 
مع تحياتي م. مؤمن الديراوي


----------



## nada khalifa (24 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا فريند بس بجد لو ينفع تساعدنى اكتر لو انت فاهم احسن انا بجد الدنيا عندى شبة بايظة والدنيا ملغبطة قوىىىىىىى


----------



## The friend (26 فبراير 2012)

*خلاصات مفيده*

الملفات المرفقة بها خلاصات مفيده علشان تنفهم فكرة تخطيط الصيانة وبرنامج ادارة الصيانة، الشركات تختلف بحسب رؤية الادارة الى اي مدى يمكن ان يفعل البرنامج ، في الحقيقة انا بديت ابحث عن السيرة الذاتيه لمهندسين تخطيط الصيانة في الانترنت ومنها عرفت المسؤوليات المخول بها والتقارير التي يجب رفعها والاستفاده من هذه المعلومات ، قد تكون الطريقه غريبة بس انا عملت في شركتين لحد الان في مجال تخطيط الصيانة وللأسف كل شركه لها رؤية مختلفة وحد معين لا يتم تجاوزه لان في العاده معضم مهام تخطيط الصيانة وادارتها بالكمبيوتر تكون على عاتق كبير المهندسين ومدير الصيانه فيتم تحجيم الاسفادة من البرنامج.
في الاخير انا بدرس حاليا ماجستير ادارة هندسية علشان كده انا مشغول بس بحاول الاقي شيء افضل للمساعده لاني بعرف حجم المعاناه التي يواجهها مهندس التخطيط بهذا الخصوص
ان شاء الله توفق للافضل .


----------



## The friend (26 فبراير 2012)

*ملف مهم اخر*

ملف اخر


----------



## nada khalifa (26 فبراير 2012)

اولا احب اقولك ربنا يخليك يا رب وهو حضرتك اشتغلت فى بالبرنامج c work فى شركة حديد وصلب ولا معلش انا عارفة انى بتعب حضرتك بس انا المشروع بتاعى فى البرنامج دة وبجد هتجنن منة


----------



## The friend (13 مارس 2012)

*implemintation of cmms*

هذه ورقة عمل كنت قدمتها قبل 3 سنوات تقريبا للشركة التي اعمل بها حاليا ، طبعا عمل متواضع بس قد يكون مفيد 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1t5pgegyfjl6i3b


----------



## أنس خشفة (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكور يا أخي الكريم بس الملفات ما عم تشتغل عندي!!!


----------



## The friend (21 أبريل 2012)

أنس خشفة قال:


> مشكور يا أخي الكريم بس الملفات ما عم تشتغل عندي!!!



حدد اي الملفات ما تشتغل وانا اعيد رفعه او تأكد من برنامج الادوبي عندك ممكن صار فيه مشكله وما يقبل يفتح الملفات


----------



## jilany (8 يونيو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1168132#ixzz1xEhPvbpN

​
Good Day 

I'm Mohamed El Jilany - Egyptian - work as offshore maintenance mechanical engineer at offshore rig at gulf and I'm willing to be more specific and more advanced so i think with two sector 

1 - CRE =certified reliability engineer from American society for quality ASQ i will make as self study and do exam 

2 - Maintenance planning and schedule but I'm not found certified courses for that

what is your opinion for those options and what is your advice 

can you send me your private mail to be in touch if you will mind that​


----------



## آغاميلاد (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابوعبد الله السلفى (29 أبريل 2013)

جهد مشكور


----------



## ابوعبد الله السلفى (29 أبريل 2013)

جهد مشكور


----------



## مهندسة الصناعة م (1 يوليو 2013)

شروحات رائعه ... بارك الله فيكم


----------



## akmq (22 مايو 2014)

شكرااا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 مايو 2014)

بارك الله بكم ..وجزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## الفاتح مطر (10 ديسمبر 2014)




----------

